

Finally - Sharks with frickin' laser beams - travelstacker
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/05/wicked-lasers-shark/

======
alex_g
I think the app I made definitely applies here.
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/superlasershark/id518924301?m...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/superlasershark/id518924301?mt=8)

